# Best Zombie movie you've ever seen....



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Name the top one.

I keep hearing about this one that was made in 1980 called ZOMBIE.  I want to say it was done by an Italian director.  It's supposed to be one of the best, but I can't find it.

Well, that aside, I love Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I love Shaun of the Dead. Probably, it's the only zombie movie I've ever seen, though.hilarious flick.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

J Dean said:


> Name the top one.
> 
> I keep hearing about this one that was made in 1980 called ZOMBIE. I want to say it was done by an Italian director. It's supposed to be one of the best, but I can't find it.


Do you mean Zombi 2 by Lucio Fulci? I personally didn't think it was that great (although there is one scene which is )


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I haven't watched zombie movies, but did get into the Walking Dead series.  And, I stumbled upon Zombieland accidentally and laughed myself sick.  Woodey Harrelson and Bill Murrey are hilarious.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Loved 28 Days Later

also Shaun of the Dead and Zombieland, both stellar

I liked The Walking Dead for like 4 epis, then something really bothered me and I quit watching


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I love Shaun of the Dead.


My favorite one, too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I love Shaun of the Dead. Probably, it's the only zombie movie I've ever seen, though.hilarious flick.


I'd probably have to go with that, too, as I don't generally associate the adjective "best" with "zombie movie".  If I had to pick some non-parody zombie movie, it would probably be one of those black-and-white 50's/early 60's movies of the original zombies that took place in the Caribbean, the zombies being the result of Voodoo magic, not meteor dust, viruses, or such.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

Zombieland it is for me. Loved that one.


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

I have to go with Zombieland. And The Walking Dead. Fabulous series. I really like the personal aspect of it. I do agree with the person who said something changed at or around the 4th episode, though. I heard that the director is going to be writing the next season himself and/or will be rotating the writers so that no one person can push a certain perspective/agenda. Apparently he had an issue with the direction the first series went, and that's probably the difference in feeling after the 4th episode.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I saw Dead and Deader with Dean Cain on Netflix and thought it was hilarious.  I'm not a student of the genre, however, so probably don't have much of a sample.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

My favorite by far is 1985's The Return of the Living Dead.  A great mixture of horror and comedy.

Brains!!!!


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Original Night of the Living Dead
Shaun of the Dead
Fido

Everyone should watch Fido.

Obviously, I can't pick one.

And try as I might, I cannot get into Italian horror movies, so probably will not seek out the one you're thinking of.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I loved Zombieland - for the laughs!  I find myself watching it over and over without getting bored.


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead! I have a soft spot for zombie comedies, probably why I wrote one.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

thejosh86 said:


> Shaun of the Dead! I have a soft spot for zombie comedies, probably why I wrote one.


You know, I've never seen the entire Shaun of the Dead movie. I really have to rent it, everyone talks so highly of it (and from what I've seen of it - bits and pieces - it looked awesome).

And I have to agree with The Walking Dead, but I'm referring to the AMC tv series. Was there a Walking Dead movie too?


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

julieannfelicity said:


> You know, I've never seen the entire Shaun of the Dead movie. I really have to rent it, everyone talks so highly of it (and from what I've seen of it - bits and pieces - it looked awesome).
> 
> And I have to agree with The Walking Dead, but I'm referring to the AMC tv series. Was there a Walking Dead movie too?


The Walking Dead (TV Series) is based on the comic book series of the same name, both of which fantastic.


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

I loved The Crazies.
The ending was exactly the way a movie like that should end.
BTW-- you have to really watch all the way through the ending to get it.


----------



## RVS78 (Mar 13, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead.
Dead Snow was pretty good too, I think.


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

RVS78 said:


> Shaun of the Dead.
> Dead Snow was pretty good too, I think.


Hah! I saw Dead Snow just the other week. I should rewatch it, I did one of my "playing video games while watching a movie on my 2nd monitor" thing, so I didn't pay attention often enough to tell if it were any good.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

You're all wrong; Peter Jackson's Braindead is the greatest zombie movie ever made.  (I think it's called Dead Alive in the states.)  Seriously, if you haven't watched it, WATCH IT.  It's hilarious and awesome; it's hilawerisome.  It wins just for the priest alone.  "I kick arse for the lord!"  And the lawnmower.  The lawnmower!  "Annual meeeeeting ... annuaaaaal meeeeeting ..." ah the custard scene--TAKING A ZOMBIE BABY OUT FOR A STROLL, nothing else comes close.  But Shaun of the Dead is second, in my opinion, and Dawn of the Dead third.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

Zombieland was very good.  I also have to give props to Planet Terror, but that was awesome less because of the zombies, and more because of the Go-Go dancer with a machine gun leg.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

The Walking Dead series is a nice one, but I would have liked them sticking a little bit closer to the comic, I liked it though sometimes it didn't seem logical, like the latino guys taking care of and old people home. Anybody with an instinct of survival would know that would never work. The chance that one of the elderly would die in the sleep is so high that in no time they would have a zombie infestation within. They would be all munched up. Giving these guys weapons was a waste of time.

I hope they keep the second season closer to the comic book.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not even sure if I can pick. I love a zombie flick, doesn't even have to be particularly good.

Shaun of the Dead for comical zombies probably. The bit in the shed makes me laugh every time.  Zombieland was good for laughs too.

28 Days Later for a more serious treatment. I like the speedy, dangerous zombies a little better than the slow ones.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Loved 28 Days Later and the first couple of Resident Evil movies.  Also, I believe it was the Return of the Living Dead where the girlfriends dies in a motorcycle accident and he brings her back?  That one was good.  I am not a huge fan of zombie flicks.

I am anxiously waiting on Wesley Snipes unreleased one with zombies and cowboys.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

> My favorite by far is 1985's The Return of the Living Dead. A great mixture of horror and comedy.
> 
> Brains!!!!


Definitely this movie for me too. "Send more cops."


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmm let's see, a lot of the ones I like was already mentioned.  I'm a zombie fan myself.

I thought the beginning to Fido was great, but it got worse as it went along.  The 28 days series is good (I even like the second one, how can you not like that beginning with the man leaving his wife behind?).  The Romero series is all good, although I'll agree that the last few (Diary and Survival) are a little weak.

One that I thought was good that wasn't mentioned was one called Dance of the Dead.  Centered around high schoolers, but still very good.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

**Zombieland** I can't wait for the second installment.  



-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Resident Evil: Apocalypse. I loved the doggies, Jill Valentine and of course Iain Glen as dr. Isaacs!


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Zombieland (I have a season pass to the amusement park they used), and then Shaun of the Dead.  I don't usually do scary movies so I like the funny ones.  Didn't Bruce Campbell do some zombie movies?  I could probably watch those, he's great.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

CCrooks said:


> Definitely this movie for me too. "Send more cops."


   

I loved the split dog scene, and the part where they put the pickax through the zombie's head, and then cut his head off, and his body jumped up and started running around.

Plus, it was made in the 80s when it was an unwritten rule that horror flicks had naked women. A tradition that has sadly passed by the wayside.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I have two--Serpent & The Rainbow and Dead and Buried.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> Loved *28 Days Later* and the first couple of Resident Evil movies. Also, I believe it was the Return of the Living Dead where the girlfriends dies in a motorcycle accident and he brings her back? That one was good. I am not a huge fan of zombie flicks.
> 
> I am anxiously waiting on Wesley Snipes unreleased one with zombies and cowboys.


I was just going to ask if 28 Days Later was a zombie movie. If so, that's the only one I've ever seen and I loved it...


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> I was just going to ask if 28 Days Later was a zombie movie. If so, that's the only one I've ever seen and I loved it...


Some people argue it isn't (for technical reasons like the zombies can run or they're not actually dead--they're capable of starvation etc.), but 28 Days Later is totally a zombie movie. And a pretty good one. With a surprisingly good sequel.

I'm subscribing to Ben White's newsletter. Dead Alive/Braindead is my all-time favorite--it is just nonstop awesome. There are no breaks. Every scene is either hilarious, disgusting, violent, or all three. So good. Probably the movie responsible for the emergence of the New Zealand film industry (and an obvious inspiration for NZ's Black Sheep, which was all right).

In order from there, my list goes the original Dawn of the Dead, the original Night of the Living Dead, Shaun of the Dead, and Return of the Living Dead.

Nominations for worst-ever zombie movies: Voodoo Academy, Zombie Cop, and I, Zombie.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead is my favorite. I loved Zombieland, but Shaun just barely squeaks by. I also love 28 Days Later (much to my sister's chagrin) and huge props to whoever brought up Dead Snow!!

A friend of mine is crazy about Dead Alive. I liked parts of it; some parts (the ear in the soup?) were just a little too much for me.


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

George Romero's Dawn of the Dead is the greatest zombie movie ever made. No zombie movie ever made has touched it, and no zombie movie ever will!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

J Dean said:


> Name the top one.
> 
> I keep hearing about this one that was made in 1980 called ZOMBIE. I want to say it was done by an Italian director. It's supposed to be one of the best, but I can't find it.
> 
> Well, that aside, I love Night of the Living Dead.


Would it stretch credibility if I said I've never seen a single zombie movie in my life?  I'm way too chicken for scary movies and I have a special fear of monsters and the undead.


----------



## zizekpress (Mar 9, 2011)

I liked 28 days Later until i watched a youtube clip about it and realised it made no sense. 28 days for the soldiers to go insane? And not even that, the virus would've taken a couple of weeks to really spread around the country...so that's 14 days for those soldiers to feel animal enough to kill innocents and rape a woman and young girl...


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Just because I haven't seen it mentioned yet, Planet Terror! Shaun of the Dead, The Walking Dead, Night of the Living Dead, and 28 Days Later are all favorites as well, but they're all lacking in the "Rose Mcgowen with a machine gun leg and Freddy Rodriguez being a badass" department. Really though, if I'm in a zombie sort of mood, any of those are outstanding. I'm not sure I can jump on the Zombieland bandwagon though. I like it. It was funny. Bill Murray describing his life after the appocalypse is hilarious. But there's something about that movie that just isn't as memorable as the others.

...Would I be totally inappropriate to plug my zombie novelette here?​


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

brianrowe said:


> George Romero's Dawn of the Dead is the greatest zombie movie ever made. No zombie movie ever made has touched it, and no zombie movie ever will!


Seconded!


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Shaun of the dead without a doubt 

Ian


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'd heard a lot of good things about Fulci's _Zombie_, too, but it didn't blow me away. Although right, shark vs. zombie.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know about the best, but zombie movies I have liked are:

The Resident Evil Series
Night of the Comet


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Sporadic said:


> Do you mean Zombi 2 by Lucio Fulci? I personally didn't think it was that great (although there is one scene which is )


I think I know which scene you mean. But yeah, that movie gets a lot ofpraise, but I thought it was horrible.

Commenting on 28 Days Later, I sat down to watch that movie with low expectations and was pleasently surprised. I really enoyed it.Up until the last 20 minutes or so, that is. That movie took a hard left turn into crapville. Other than that. Night of the Lving Dead is the only zombie movie that I've seen that I enjoyed. All the other ones I've seen sucked.


----------

